# Bettas



## Vixen (Oct 24, 2007)

Gunna have a go at breeding these two! Just got the girl today, so ill let her settle in for a while next to the boys tank so they can start eyeing each other off lol, then ill see how things go


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 24, 2007)

Stick 'em in the turtle pond, I hear they like bright food


----------



## Riley (Oct 24, 2007)

nice! what type?


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (Oct 24, 2007)

lol, turtle pond


----------



## Vixen (Oct 31, 2007)

Bubs : 






Hatched around 2 days ago and theyve all finally left the nest, so I could get a decent photo of them


----------



## Hetty (Oct 31, 2007)

gosh, that was quick!


----------



## Vixen (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeh , they dont take long to spawn and hatch lol :lol: Guess they took a quick liking to each other lol


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Nov 1, 2007)

i cant seem to locate the babies in that pic 
darn it!


im so blind haha


----------



## Miss B (Nov 1, 2007)

Haha awesome, I bred some Betta's a few years back, they are very interesting fish. I love the way the dad cares for the babies and spits them back into the bubble nest, so cool. What are you feeding the babies?


----------



## Vixen (Nov 1, 2007)

Ive got them on a yolk mix for now while theyre so little, just boil an egg and dissolve some of the yolk in water. In a weeks time hopefully theyll be just big enough to go onto this specially made fry food I bought, and baby brine shrimp.


----------



## Miss B (Nov 1, 2007)

Cool. I've never heard of the yolk mix, but it sounds so simple. Good luck with them, and I'd love to see some updates as they grow


----------



## method (Nov 1, 2007)

Gecko_ProCs said:


> i cant seem to locate the babies in that pic
> darn it!
> 
> 
> im so blind haha



lol u fool, look closer

But isnt it sad, no more watching marvin showpony


----------



## Mystery (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice pics - Congrats, it's always exciting to see the bubs. That female is very nice! Is she classed as a white??


----------



## Naxx (Nov 1, 2007)

haha thats cool. i had a beta but i think when i got him from the store i didnt look at him close enough, the scales around his head were all discolored, most likely from being agitated being next to other betas like they do in most stores. but he ended up dieing a few weeks later i tried feeding him one of my neons but he didnt bother it much lol.


----------



## wood_nymph (Nov 1, 2007)

you tired feeding a betta live fish Naxx? that might have been where you first went wrong that would have stressed the hell out f him


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 1, 2007)

I got One From my Aunty not to Long ago thanks Mertle!! And Im hoping that my mum will let me Get a Female My betta Is Bright blue and Red and his name is Agro Wanna Know why?,Because He has a mirror type thing in his tank and he sees him self,and Puffs out his Big Gills!


----------



## Naxx (Nov 1, 2007)

why would it stress him? my parents feed their betta tadpoles all the time, he loves them and sucks them up. He did chase it for a while but got bored after it started hiding on him. He wasnt eating much before that so i was desperate to try anything, i eventually got him to eat dried bloodworms but thats not really healthy for him, too much protien not enough nutrients but that was only near the end. he wouldnt take beta flakes or tetra food


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 1, 2007)

It is not Healthy For Betta's to eat Tadpoles umm How big are the Betta's?


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 1, 2007)

We bred them here, lots of fun  Now we have too many jars with little fighters in each :lol: I think most of the babies we have are female. Very cute 

I want to breed more of them, but I'm the only one in the household who feels that way! :lol:


----------



## Vixen (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes thats the worry I have :shock: What am I going to do with them all when theyre old enough lol. Wil probably be keeping a male or 2, and can throw a few females into my other aquarium. Just hope I can sell them all. Do you think a petshop would buy/take a few?


----------



## Naxx (Nov 1, 2007)

how are tadpoles harmful? its just like feeding any live food really. they also feed it misquito larva. Ill buy a couple off ya vixen


----------



## dezza09 (Nov 13, 2007)

I used to have Betta's all the time when I was a kid

well Males

After we got one for the Childcare Centre I work at last week it peaked my interest in them again

and then after staying at my Aunt's over the weekend she also had one

So first chance I got today I was at the pet shop buying a male and a female to have a go at breeding them.

http://www.users.on.net/~colandpete/vinceandhoward01.jpg
I named them Vince and Howard

Howard is the female.
She has been changing her colours all night, shes normally the same colour as Vince.

They've been flirting all night, will probably have babies in about a week if they keep this up.


----------



## dezza09 (Nov 17, 2007)

Wooo!! we have eggs!!


----------



## firedragon (Nov 17, 2007)

Damn it wont let me see all i get is a box with a cross in it


----------



## dezza09 (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, heres a photo

http://www.users.on.net/~colandpete/betta/eggs171107.JPG

Can someone PM me or link me how to do thumbnail photos in posts? please.


----------



## PeachSlices (Nov 17, 2007)

Whoa  nice crowntail

Simon


----------



## firedragon (Nov 17, 2007)

dezza09 said:


> Oh, heres a photo
> 
> http://www.users.on.net/~colandpete/betta/eggs171107.JPG
> 
> Can someone PM me or link me how to do thumbnail photos in posts? please.


 
Go to post reply and go into manage attachments then find the pics on your computer and upload them, If there's another/easier way i dont know it


----------



## dezza09 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Firedragon


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 18, 2007)

Can't see pics.


----------



## sassy (Nov 18, 2007)

me either tatelina


----------



## grimbeny (Nov 18, 2007)

i cant see the pics on the forst page either


----------



## dezza09 (Nov 18, 2007)

Lets see if this works.


----------



## dezza09 (Nov 19, 2007)

The babies have hatched!!

I tried to take a photo but they're way too small and it was annoying the Dad,

I did however get to see some of the fry fall and quickly swim back up, 
Vince is a caring dad but I'll give him another 24 hours and then move him from the tank.


----------

